# How do you differentiate tiger grizzle from a normal black grizzle?



## Mihai (6 mo ago)

Hello! I want to purchase a pair of tiger grizzle but I'm not sure how to differentiate them from black grizzle. So, I tought to ask here.








This is the pair i want to purchase (if they are tiger grizzle).


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,
There is no difference, they are the same. 
You can call them either.


----------



## haytencho (4 mo ago)

The one on the right is a tiger grizzle.


----------

